# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Where is this man from?

## srdceleva

what is the ethnicity of this man? can you guess!
dad 1.jpg

dad 2.jpg

----------


## srdceleva

dad_1.jpg
dad_2.jpg
just in case you cant click on the links

----------


## RobertColumbia

Caucasus maybe? Armenia or Georgia?

----------


## srdceleva

> Caucasus maybe? Armenia or Georgia?


No interesting thought but hes not from the caucasus! ill wait for a couple more guesses to reveal the answer 

heres another image
Peter 1.jpg

----------


## Angela

My first instinct is somewhere in the Balkans. In fact, he reminds me of this ethnic Serb actor :Rade Serbedzija

He's been in a lot of films and tv series, including "24". 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rade_%C5%A0erbed%C5%BEija

----------


## srdceleva

getting much closer :) ill see if i can get a few more replies before i reveal the answer but ive thought the same thing, and yes this actor was in downton abbey!

----------


## oreo_cookie

Albania possibly.

----------


## LABERIA

> Albania possibly.


No, i don't think he is an Albanian.

----------


## srdceleva

> No, i don't think he is an Albanian.


what would u guess then? you r right he is not albanian.

----------


## LABERIA

> what would u guess then? you r right he is not albanian.


TBH, i am not good in finding the ethnicity. I will try. 
I edited my post because i was wrong. I was looking the photo with a cell phone. Now that i am in front of my PC i can say that the second photo can pass South Italy or France, but in the third photo south slav.

----------


## Angela

Serb or Greek works for me. There are some depigmented varieties.

He doesn't look Italian to me of any type. I couldn't express in words why I think he doesn't look Italian, he just doesn't. :)

Of course, I've been fooled before when it's a question of Greek or Italian. I suppose it comes down to "eastern" versus "western" influence.

He looks like this Greek actor to me (whom I also wouldn't guess to be Italian), only blonde.

----------


## srdceleva

> Serb or Greek works for me. There are some depigmented varieties.
> 
> He doesn't look Italian to me of any type. I couldn't express in words why I think he doesn't look Italian, he just doesn't. :)
> 
> Of course, I've been fooled before when it's a question of Greek or Italian. I suppose it comes down to "eastern" versus "western" influence.
> 
> He looks like this Greek actor to me (whom I also wouldn't guess to be Italian), only blonde.



Its funny because everything that everyone is saying is what he has gotten all his life. People usually guess that hes one of these backgrounds, Russian, South French, Italian-greek, or Balkan. That actor the Serbian one you posted, that was the first thing I thought when I looked at him,that he resembles my Father. This is my father by the way, he is 100 percent Slovak, all of his ancestors, at least from what I have traced, come from the region north of Nitra at least back to the late 1700s.

FB_IMG_1468273834804.jpg
dad.jpg
my father and mothers wedding day
my father at 18

----------


## LeBrok

> Its funny because everything that everyone is saying is what he has gotten all his life. People usually guess that hes one of these backgrounds, Russian, South French, Italian-greek, or Balkan. That actor the Serbian one you posted, that was the first thing I thought when I looked at him,that he resembles my Father. This is my father by the way, he is 100 percent Slovak, all of his ancestors, at least from what I have traced, *come from the region north of Nitra at least back to the late 1700s*.
> 
> FB_IMG_1468273834804.jpg
> dad.jpg
> my father and mothers wedding day
> my father at 18


Let's keep in perspective that if you trace your ancestors to 1700 hundreds it is about 12 generations ago. This would give you around 8 thousand great, great, etc (x12) grandparents. Every generation your ancestor doubles. Every one gave you a very small percentage of your DNA. It is quite impossible to trace them all, especially in Eastern Europe. The biggest would be 2% from straight line in Y chromosome, and 0.5% in Mitochondrial DNA. However if your parents had ancestry from one village or a small region than variations of DNA won't be big. All your DNA would look like 3rd cousin to anyone from this small region. Well mixed population nevertheless. Unless there was a big population movement bringing new admixtures and phenotypes in this period.
Welcome to Eupedia srdceleva. Your nickname sounds feminine but you listed Y dna. A little confusing. :)

----------


## Angela

> Its funny because everything that everyone is saying is what he has gotten all his life. People usually guess that hes one of these backgrounds, Russian, South French, Italian-greek, or Balkan. That actor the Serbian one you posted, that was the first thing I thought when I looked at him,that he resembles my Father. This is my father by the way, he is 100 percent Slovak, all of his ancestors, at least from what I have traced, come from the region north of Nitra at least back to the late 1700s.
> 
> FB_IMG_1468273834804.jpg
> dad.jpg
> my father and mothers wedding day
> my father at 18


How interesting. At 18 he looks rather central-eastern European, but by the time he got married he looked more "southern" to me. In fact, in that wedding picture he does look Italian, but maybe I wouldn't think that if it were a close up. Even the hair looks darker. That does happen, I think. People change as they age. When I was a baby and toddler I looked more like my father's family, then as a teenager and in my twenties I looked a lot like my mother, and then as I got older I started looking more like my father's family again. 

Your parents were married in the seventies or early 80s? Nice couple. He's a very imposing, masculine, and attractive man in his older years, your dad, and he has a nice twinkle in his eyes. :)

----------


## oreo_cookie

My next guesses would have been Greek or Serbian. Interesting he is Slovak, he has a bit of a Mediterranean vibe.

----------


## srdceleva

> Let's keep in perspective that if you trace your ancestors to 1700 hundreds it is about 12 generations ago. This would give you around 8 thousand great, great, etc (x12) grandparents. Every generation your ancestor doubles. Every one gave you a very small percentage of your DNA. It is quite impossible to trace them all, especially in Eastern Europe. The biggest would be 2% from straight line in Y chromosome, and 0.5% in Mitochondrial DNA. However if your parents had ancestry from one village or a small region than variations of DNA won't be big. All your DNA would look like 3rd cousin to anyone from this small region. Well mixed population nevertheless. Unless there was a big population movement bringing new admixtures and phenotypes in this period.
> Welcome to Eupedia srdceleva. Your nickname sounds feminine but you listed Y dna.  A little confusing. :)


Well actually my dads father was over 50 when he was born, and his mother was 45. So my grandfather, just grandfather, was born in the year 1900, and my dads grandfather was born 1859 as his dad was the youngest of about 8 children. I know it doesnt sound plausible but back to the late 1700s isnt that far back in my dads family and i did trace almost all his ancestors back to the late 1700s or early 1800s using the matricula books in slovakia at least most of it :) . its funny cuz in my dads village everbody does tell me that we are cousins . hmm srdceleva just means heart of a lion in Slovak, maybe because in slovak a long a is feminine and a short one isnt it just sounds normal to me :), I am male by the way to end the confusion! and than you very much :)

----------


## srdceleva

> How interesting. At 18 he looks rather central-eastern European, but by the time he got married he looked more "southern" to me. In fact, in that wedding picture he does look Italian, but maybe I wouldn't think that if it were a close up. Even the hair looks darker. That does happen, I think. People change as they age. When I was a baby and toddler I looked more like my father's family, then as a teenager and in my twenties I looked a lot like my mother, and then as I got older I started looking more like my father's family again. 
> 
> Your parents were married in the seventies or early 80s? Nice couple. He's a very imposing, masculine, and attractive man in his older years, your dad, and he has a nice twinkle in his eyes. :)


they were married in the early 80s :) 1983 to be exact. Yes my father does have a very southern european look, and especially when i was growing up as a child, was quite dark with very olive skin, but he has very blue eyes. His professors in school always told him he looked half russian and half french. He reminds me a bit in that wedding photo of the ukrainian author gogol. Though some slovaks are quite light, i would says a very big percentage are quite dark actually, maybe coming from the balkanic influence in slovakia, though some ukrainians ive met and even some polish people arent always so light. Thank you for the nice comments about my dad im sure he would be happy to hear them :)

----------


## Angela

The first picture is obviously your dad; the second an Italian partisan from the second world war. Not identical but not a bad resemblance. 





I rarely forget a face.

----------


## srdceleva

> The first picture is obviously your dad; the second an Italian partisan from the second world war. Not identical but not a bad resemblance. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely forget a face.


I don't see the resemblance too well in this one. The style yes is a bit similar, but maybe because I know my dad I'm biased here and can't see it, here's a better picture maybe of my dad around that age
IMG_20160713_081359.jpg

----------

